# LFTS 11/15/2016 Firearms Opener!



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

Here I am at deer camp with the cold from hell. I likely won't even make it out but my guests certainly will.

My sincere regards to the gun hunters of this great state for a safe and rewarding hunt.

Go get 'em guys.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Yep, good luck out there. I'll be leaving for camp shortly, fortunately it's only a 25 min drive but I'll be stopping a buddies deer camp first. 

Shoot straight!


----------



## ReeseHunter (Jan 10, 2009)

All settled in. Got in nice and early so I didn't bump any deer . Good luck everyone


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

ReeseHunter said:


> All settled in. Got in nice and early so I didn't bump any deer . Good luck everyone


I hope your cooler is stocked well to get you through the long sit.


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

Get well FL. Good luck everyone!!


----------



## mrcolby67 (Feb 6, 2011)

I have bad cold/cough too, certainly will scare deer tomorrow


----------



## ReeseHunter (Jan 10, 2009)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> I hope your cooler is stocked well to get you through the long sit.


Damn strait. Bud heavy's will keep my hydrated


----------



## DoubleJay (Aug 9, 2009)

Enteric Vit C, taken with 2 Echinacea capsules, and a big glass of water, 4 times daily, will kick it out of your system within 48-72 hrs.


----------



## kotz21 (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm posted up in lenawee county. Good luck all. FarmLegend, its opening day!!?


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

Be on the line between Jackson & Calhoun counties without my partner 2morrow. Dad's taking his 9 yr old grandson (my nephew) out behind my brother in law's house for his 1st gun opener. Honest to Pete I'm hoping they get a shot at a buck more than myself. I know that kid won't sleep a wink 2night. Be safe & shoot straight my friends! (How long until Oct 1st?)


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

Truck is all ready and I'll be out heading to my spot in Livingston by 4:30.
Good luck everyone and be safe!


----------



## DoeMaster (Aug 24, 2012)

I better sight my gun in! It's not too late is it?


----------



## buktruk (Jan 15, 2004)

Camp is set up. Just waiting on my wife and kids to arrive. I'll be with my 10 year old for his first hunt! Good luck everyone. Stay safe.


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

Starting the 11/15/16 thread a little early aren't we?


----------



## BlackRhino (Feb 21, 2005)

DoeMaster said:


> I better sight my gun in! It's not too late is it?


It's never too late as long as you sight in on your neighbor's property!


----------



## DoeMaster (Aug 24, 2012)

BlackRhino said:


> It's never too late as long as you sight in on your neighbor's property!


20-30 shots should do it!


----------



## mrbeachtc (Oct 1, 2010)

Good luck all! I'll be out in Bay County tomorrow


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Beat that cold F.L..
Hunt safe all.

I'll be sitting the new property near the only line others will be near. Using the truck to block any shot my direction.
Not being a butthead ,but I can cover most of what can be reached of the areas cleared for deer traffic and the overgrown field from where I park with a rifle and the wind puts me in that corner. Well , cover does too.
Good relationship thus far with neighbor. As long as guests shoot safe ,I ' m happy.

Bedding area used will likely be in the heavy cover near my blind , but leaving it to the deer. For now. They do get exposed if they are not cautious and use the side traditionally used.

The eight point was killed leaving three juniors. Two spikes anyway , not sure of the others age.
Maybe a stranger will show up.
Regardless it will be a great day to be out. Enjoy!


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Good luck everyone...315am wake up, and the truck will be shooting 94 west bound to 127 south...And there it begins...Got my Dad, oldest son and a good buddy of mine ready to push off some safeties..


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Thanks for getting this party started FL. Thought I haven't seen you post on LFTS, get well soon!

Sandwiches are made, alarm is set, vehicle is packed and I'm halfway through the current issue of _Field & Stream_!  

Fog is rolling in here in central Newaygo County. Moon is bright through thin clouds and fog. Will be in the stand at 6:30am tomorrow. Wind should be OK and temps also.

Good luck to all, be safe and shoot straight!


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)




----------



## Walleyze247 (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm gonna hunt the opener at home this year. I can't get out until about 8:00 but should be able able to slip in quietly. Good luck to all be safe shoot true.


----------



## Gone_Hunting (Sep 22, 2013)

Will be out in Gratiot county state land with my sister. Hunted stand for the first time this year tonight didnt see anything. But love the spot been in same tree for the last 10 years. Should be a great opener! Goodluck all!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

FL wishing good luck to the gun hunters?

Must've guzzled a quart of Niquil


----------



## Pike Eyes (Jul 9, 2008)

Skibum said:


> View attachment 233650


Looks fabulous and that All Day IPA is where it's at good luck tomorrow!!


----------



## droptine989 (Oct 14, 2012)

Skibum said:


> View attachment 233650


Looks like early thanksgiving


----------



## Spartan Surplus (Nov 2, 2016)

About to take the jerky out of the dehydrator from deer 1. Heading out to Barry County bright and early. Good luck everyone.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

I am........ the orange army!!!

Good luck y'all !!!


----------



## Ruthunter (Oct 20, 2010)

Tagged out for bucks so taking my oldest daughter out to try and get her first deer with the xbow. I will have my Ruger Super Blackhawk in 45 Colt ready in case a fat doe walks by... but the daughter is up to bat first. GOOD LUCK EVERYONE!


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

Happy hunting fellas.


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

LFTS already? getting earlier and earlier by the day lol

Good luck tomorrow guys. Darn wind direction now forecasted to a different direction than previously forecasted...not in my favor neither. Oh well.

Got the candy and snacks packed (and its a LOT), hot chocolate made in the AM, and ready for the morning drive down south....1/2 mile south.

Got news today that my 12-point 140" target buck has been shot, so im a little devastated heading into the morning. Will be fun regardless and cant wait.

Good luck guys and will be reporting back on LFTS tomorrow morning.

Go LIONS (and Hawkeyes!)


----------



## walleyerick (Sep 30, 2004)

Good luck to all and be safe. Hope they move better tomorrow than they did today. It was like the moon swooped them all up over night. Saturday and Sunday they were all over the place and today was basically nada. Again, good luck to all!!!


----------



## MarshMann (Nov 8, 2016)

Will be in a tree all day tomorrow in Calhoun. Sacrificing some holiday vacation, hopefully worth it. Will report from there tomorrow. Good luck to all, and let's all make it home for dinner.

Go lions. Screw the Hawkeyes!


----------



## unclecbass (Sep 29, 2005)

Someone's just gotta be first I guess. Next year someone will start it on the 13th


----------



## NorthWoodsHunter (Feb 21, 2011)

Just heard the first shot of the night. Some guys just can't wait.


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

unclecbass said:


> Someone's just gotta be first I guess. Next year someone will start it on the 13th


Is that kinda like wiping your butt first then taking a crap?

Just came from TVC East Meijers.....it's a ghost town. Alot of hunting stuff on sale....30% off. The roads are dead too.


----------



## droptine989 (Oct 14, 2012)

NorthWoodsHunter said:


> Just heard the first shot of the night. Some guys just can't wait.


Are you being serious


----------



## bheary (Dec 29, 2010)

TVCJohn said:


> Is that kinda like wiping your butt first then taking a crap?
> 
> Just came from TVC East Meijers.....it's a ghost town. Alot of hunting stuff on sale....30% off. The roads are dead too.


Was just there too. The fried chicken was good after a all day sit.


----------



## firemantom (Feb 12, 2005)

So this is a LFTS post, where 100% of the posts are not live from the stand! Lol


----------



## jasburrito (Sep 18, 2007)

NorthWoodsHunter said:


> Just heard the first shot of the night. Some guys just can't wait.


The moon is bright. Seems you might get a safe shot off at 20 yards.


----------



## bowhunter19 (Sep 15, 2009)

TheLionsFan said:


> LFTS already? getting earlier and earlier by the day lol
> 
> Good luck tomorrow guys. Darn wind direction now forecasted to a different direction than previously forecasted...not in my favor neither. Oh well.
> 
> ...


Yeah "yours".... How much did you pay for YOUR deer


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

jasburrito said:


> The moon is bright. Seems you might get a safe shot off at 20 yards.


With a full moon, once your eyes night adapt, you can see quite a ways out on a cut field. Deer are light brown, hogs are jet black. You can even see the cross hairs. Keep the scope power low. Too high and it makes it harder to see.


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

firemantom said:


> So this is a LFTS post, where 100% of the posts are not live from the stand! Lol


LFTS = Live From The Sofa


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Live from I-75mile marker 173 headed for 222.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Made it in safe and sound.Now I get a short nap before breakfast and heading out to the woods.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

In the words of Cat Stevens - "I'm being followed by a moon shadow..."


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

Firefighter said:


> In the words of Cat Stevens - "I'm being followed by a moon shadow..."


Ya ain't kidding...it's bright out there.


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

Just woke up because I can't stop thinking that I forgot to load my ML...keep visualizing a shooter standung broadside at 100 yards and "click"

Ran down to the basement to check...it's loaded. Lol

Back to bed for a couple more hours of sleep.


----------



## matt76cmich (Jan 25, 2011)

And here i go. Quick shower and then im off. Good luck everyone and be safe.


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

Good luck everybody really happy I get to enjoy another opener with my dad!!! Be safe and enjoy this time with friends and family!! Barely get a minute of sleep was so excited for this am lol


----------



## vans (Jan 26, 2006)

Leaving home in a few, my work host's a annual deer hunter breakfast.


----------



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

Im up im up!


----------



## mkriep2006 (Mar 28, 2011)

Good luck ,, getting ready on Mikado, coffee, breakfast, and the evacuation process...


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Alarm just went off. I'm up. Think I'll go hunting this morning


----------



## cast and tug (Apr 25, 2010)

Hitting the road in a few minutes, macomb county. Good luck all!!!!!!


----------



## JJLew311 (Mar 22, 2015)

Let's go get em guys and gals!!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Good luck to all. May your dreams come true and your adventures be safe.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Christmas morning has arrived. Up In the thumb good luck, shoot straight, and be safe!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

NonTypicalCPA said:


> Get well FL. Good luck everyone!!


Post pictures of that split brow you shoot today


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

Nothing like pulling into your parking lot and seeing a deer with its head cut off laying right in front of you and a gut pile in next to you :rant:
I hope the rest of the day is better than that .
Yes, I'm gonna call RAP when I come out.


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

Good to go in Calhoun county, kinda excited about today never Hunted this property during gun,only muzzle loader. Good luck all!


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Just sat down 10 min ago Saginaw county


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

First deer of the day. Looked like a yearling. About 40yds in front of me. Not even shooting time and I have already saw just as many deer as I did all opening day of last year.


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

sniper said:


> First shot 626 am...Hillsdale


Maybe they were shooting at a coyote! You can do that 24/7.


----------



## snowmobilingswordfish (Feb 23, 2012)

633 first shot heard in West Branch


----------



## gilady (Nov 20, 2015)

Good luck everyone. Walking out to my stand saw my awesome neighbor has decided to set up a pop up on the property line. Guess we will be shooting at the same deer today... maybe they will go down faster with two bullets in um.... good luck all!!


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

No shots yet in isabella county Good luck everyone


----------



## M.Schmitz87 (Mar 12, 2013)

Checking in from emmet, st.Clair county. First shot I heard was at 6:39...


----------



## gillcommander (Oct 19, 2011)

All settled in in my new gun blind - Osceola County. Have my 8 year old step son in the blind for his very first opening day. No shots yet...fog may have something to do with it!!


----------



## walleyerick (Sep 30, 2004)

Holy fog Batman, gonna be hard to count three on a side this morning.


----------



## mkriep2006 (Mar 28, 2011)

Foggy as can be in mikado as well ,, cone in sunrise ,, lift this fog


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

All cozy in my chicken coop blind in Huron county. Major grunting behind me in the woods. First shots heard at 6:49 AM... someone apparently has better eyesight than me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dertyone22 (Aug 11, 2012)

First 2 shots 6:50 Livingston county. Had a big one run 15 yards right past base of tree at 6:30!


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

4 or 5 shots from different directions 20 minutes ago. Pure Michigan


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

CHASINEYES said:


> 4 or 5 shots from different directions 20 minutes ago. Pure Michigan


Could be shooting coyotes which is legal 24/7.


----------



## PTPD2312 (Oct 19, 2004)

And there went the first shot.


----------



## hemry1982 (Aug 12, 2009)

Game one shoot straight everyone and be safe 20 ft up in monroe county


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

7:03 first shot western isabella county


----------



## MDH (Aug 1, 2006)

Good luck to all of you! I'll be live from the classroom today, but I'll be blasting Fred Bear between classes. Once the bell rings I'll be heading out to Milford for an afternoon sit. Shoot straight and be safe!


----------



## ryan-b (Sep 18, 2009)

Gt co. Zero shoots heard in farm contry. Cant see past 70yrds with this damn fog


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

MossyHorns said:


> Could be shooting coyotes which is legal 24/7.


LMAO!!!! Riiiiiiiight.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

On stand at 6:35 in Newaygo. Foggy drive and 37 degrees no wind.

First shot around 6:50, 5 shots total so far, none real close. 

Woods are waking up. Had a good chat with the landowner this morning. 

Good luck to all! 

ps cell service is iffy could be a long day...


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Cousin just dropped what he said was an 8 or better. 6 deer so far


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

Skibum said:


> LMAO!!!! Riiiiiiiight.


I am just saying! I think that night time coyote hunting should have been closed during the firearm deer hunt. Makes it too easy for poachers.


----------



## lizajane (Jul 31, 2008)

sniper said:


> First shot 626 am...Hillsdale


Yep. I may have heard that one.


----------



## MarshMann (Nov 8, 2016)

4 pt. One shot heard in Calhoun so far


----------



## Phoolish (Aug 17, 2011)

Just heard my first shot


----------



## Ruthunter (Oct 20, 2010)

My daughter just smoked a buck with the xbow! Dead at 60 yards! BEST. DAY. EVERY!


----------



## riverroadbeagles (Oct 14, 2007)

Fog is getting heavier in Isabella can't see past 30 yards


----------



## amasa176 (Aug 13, 2006)

All is quiet in northern iron county, no shots yet. There's some pretty heavy fog up this way too.


----------



## walleyerick (Sep 30, 2004)

First shot at 712, only 4 total, can see about 50 yards here in leelanau county


----------



## caj33 (Jul 4, 2009)

Ruthunter said:


> My daughter just smoked a buck with the xbow! Dead at 60 yards! BEST. DAY. EVERY![/QUOTE
> Congrats to both of you!! A day you'll never forget!!


----------



## bkglad (Sep 25, 2012)

Past a 4 point. He will be dead before he walks through the woods.


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

Walked out back to my elevated shack at 6:15. Already drank all of my coffee. Why o why did I not put a urinal in this thing?! No shots heard yet and nothing moving. LFTS southern Washtenaw county.


----------



## Jdhunttrapfish (Jan 14, 2016)

Just heard the first couple shots here in Ottawa, not much moving so far


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

Nothing moving on the kzoo/van buren co line... weird


----------



## theredmission (Sep 28, 2005)

Had one walk through the brush just before shooting light here in Washtnaw. All quiet since other than the guy on the next ridge over coughing up his smokers lung. Ah the joys of state land.


----------



## Phoolish (Aug 17, 2011)

The view


----------



## Muskegonbow (Dec 31, 2006)

Dilemma. Sky dump or tough it out.


----------



## bear5 (May 17, 2009)

Sitting in Hillsdale


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

mrcolby67 said:


> First shot at 745 in Saginaw... It was me


Did u get em?


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Ranger Ray said:


> Holy fog batman. Least amount of shots I have ever heard. Shooting is just starting where I am at. You can actually see 50 yards now. Had this doe go by disguised as a pumpkin. Didn't fool the ranger. She has her head stuck in a plastic pumpkin.
> 
> View attachment 233705


 Shoot the strap and save the treat's!!!


----------



## gunfun13 (Jun 13, 2003)

RMH said:


> Two totes just came through and cleared some deer away.


When two yotes come in, maximum of one should leave.


----------



## ricktreynor (Jul 14, 2011)

Ranger Ray said:


> Holy fog batman. Least amount of shots I have ever heard. Shooting is just starting where I am at. You can actually see 50 yards now. Had this doe go by disguised as a pumpkin. Didn't fool the ranger. She has her head stuck in a plastic pumpkin.
> 
> View attachment 233705


They're evolving and learning to wear orange!


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Woods are quiet and the coffee is hot! 

Approx 30 shots so far in foggy windless Newaygo County.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

gunfun13 said:


> When two yotes come in, maximum of one should leave.


Trump would have got em both. Drain the woods of coyotes!


----------



## Jdhunttrapfish (Jan 14, 2016)

Ranger Ray said:


> Holy fog batman. Least amount of shots I have ever heard. Shooting is just starting where I am at. You can actually see 50 yards now. Had this doe go by disguised as a pumpkin. Didn't fool the ranger. She has her head stuck in a plastic pumpkin.
> 
> View attachment 233705


 I woulda shot her seen if there was candy in there, I'm getting hungry lol


----------



## Phoolish (Aug 17, 2011)

Just had another doe come through getting chased but 2 spikes. One of them had about 12 inch horns


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

ricktreynor said:


> They're evolving and learning to wear orange!


Ever since Arby's started having those deer commercials. The deer are getting smarter and half the US needs counseling because we have a new president. We are doomed!


----------



## The Doob (Mar 4, 2007)

Central Tuscola County - only thing so far is a half dozen cookies and a half a bag of trail mix.


----------



## buktruk (Jan 15, 2004)

First thing this morning my boy says he's not shooting a doe or a small buck. He wants his first deer to be a decent buck he says. Three hours later, he says man I wish the does mom saw would come by. I asked if he'd shoot a doe now. He said yeah if it was a big one. Lol. 3 hours in and he's getting antsy.


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

He's b


Groundsize said:


> Post pictures of that split brow you shoot today


He's been a ghost! Would love to see him today. Very slow so far.


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Fog just rolled in. I could use some hot cocoa.


----------



## Spartan Surplus (Nov 2, 2016)

5 doe and a six point so far in Barry County. Not to much shooting going on around me.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

About 20 turkey just rolled through 3 were beard draggers. Cousin watched a wounded doe work her way across road, through a ditch, and come in about 300 yards out of range into our woods. Said her front leg was shot just above the knee was bleeding heavily. Hopefully she doesn't lay down and die in the woods would rather see her and take her out


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## walleyerick (Sep 30, 2004)

Less than 15 shots here in leelanau and only one fairly close. Fog has finally lifted. Let busted up 8 walk, he no longer qualifies as having three on a side.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

4 does and a button buck so far.


----------



## marcus619 (Jan 17, 2011)

2 spikes so far. Hopefully the farmer will take the corn off this week


----------



## canhuntr (Feb 19, 2004)

4 does so from before 7:00am here in Barry county, a haze is starting to set in


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Ranger Ray said:


> Trump would have got em both. Drain the woods of coyotes!


Trump would have shot a nice buck instead like I just did. Coyote later.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Uncle and cousin just left to take deer to processor. Got the place to myself for a few hours. Haven't seen a deer in 2.5 hrs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

RMH said:


> Trump would have shot a nice buck instead like I just did. Coyote later.



BLM....Bucks Lives Matter


----------



## Mike4282 (Jul 25, 2010)

Rmh pics plz....


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Mike4282 said:


> Rmh pics plz....


Yeah we're sick of your damn smorgasboard pictures already RMH!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buktruk (Jan 15, 2004)

RMH are you telling me you shot one of your neighbors deer. How'd he ever get through that snow fence? He's not going to be happy with you.


----------



## walleyerick (Sep 30, 2004)

Now that the anticipation of opening day has worn off, its now time for the long haul.


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

RMH said:


> Trump would have shot a nice buck instead like I just did. Coyote later.


It didn't happen without pictures. 

Nice job


----------



## buktruk (Jan 15, 2004)

Nate had enough this morning, he sat longer than I expected. He is always moving, can't even watch a movie all the way though a lot of times.


----------



## gobbler getter (Oct 2, 2014)

Just one four point chasing a doe so far and one other unidentified furry object


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

RMH said:


> Trump would have shot a nice buck instead like I just did. Coyote later.


Congrats Rich. Pics please..


----------



## twolaketown (Jun 23, 2015)

So not much moving around me. What do you guys think, good time for me to start walking around aimlessly through the forest? Just kidding.


----------



## jigornot (Dec 29, 2010)

Found myself surrounded by the orange army and thought about surrendering but I have plenty of provisions and they appear to be retreating


----------



## theredmission (Sep 28, 2005)

Should have put on sunscreen. I guess these mild temps must be what it's like to hunt down south, eh? My toasty fingers and toes could get used to this.


----------



## bcbackwoods (Oct 15, 2013)

Only 13 shots this morning in east crawford county. Dead still with fog. Had one doe


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Slow here in Saginaw county. Seen about 7-8 does and a 6 point today, which my wife missed. Debating staying up here all day or going in for a few.


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

13 bald ones all before 830,nothing since. Landowners grandson and I are hunting same lot and agreed to wait till after 9 to take a [email protected]$# gonna be a long sit .


----------



## Tank. (Feb 2, 2010)

All day. You cannot shoot them from the couch !


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

About time to test the midday movement during a full moon theory.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Just had a good buck feeding in the corner of the hayfield. He bedded down in the powerline next to it. Guess I'm sitting here until dark


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

Haven't had a deer sighting in about 4hrs. A flurry of shots in the last 10 minutes. Hunters must be heading in for lunch and moving a few deer around. I'll be out until dark. Brought a healthy hunter lunch of chocolate, cliff bar, peanuts, summer sausage, cheese, and crackers. Washed down with my remaining coffee or Gatorade.


----------



## barrett (Jun 30, 2014)




----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

old graybeard said:


> Just had a good buck feeding in the corner of the hayfield. He bedded down in the powerline next to it. Guess I'm sitting here until dark
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Good idea! Go get em'


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

First buck of the day just crossed the field at 11:48. He is not legal here in the NW 13.


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

I haven't seen a deer since about 8:30. Like mentioned above, about to test mid day theory of full moon


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Saw a deer about 6-700 yards of running like a bat out of hell. Don't think I ever seen one run that fast before. That was about an hour ago. Had the turkeys come in right in front of my blind. That was entertaining. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Beginning to think cmere deer, buck jam and the acorn cruncher don't work


----------



## bkglad (Sep 25, 2012)

No deer since 7:30. Only deer of the day was a 4 point, I passed at 50 or so yards. I said to the deer have a nice life. 10 minutes later the neighbor shot him.


----------



## PTPD2312 (Oct 19, 2004)

No deer since 5:30 last night when I was bow hunting.


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

TheLionsFan said:


> I haven't seen a deer since about 8:30. Like mentioned above, about to test mid day theory of full moon


..and with that just watched a 3 point leave the bedding area on the move.


----------



## spznation (Oct 19, 2011)

Last deer @9:30...come on mid day magic...


----------



## The Doob (Mar 4, 2007)

Note of caution ti my fellow hunters - mixing a thermos of coffee with a half bag of trail mix will lead to an exploaive event.
Not quite as bad as mixing diesel fuel and fertilizer, but close


----------



## theredmission (Sep 28, 2005)

Nothing moving guess it's lunchtime feat. Pepperoni cheese roll from Great Harvest.


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

barrett said:


>


Post if the year! LMAO!!!


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

old graybeard said:


> Just had a good buck feeding in the corner of the hayfield. He bedded down in the powerline next to it. Guess I'm sitting here until dark
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


You need to hunt that power line.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Beginning to think cmere deer, buck jam and the acorn cruncher don't work


You should put a funky bucky decoy out


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

brushbuster said:


> You should put a funky bucky decoy out


I hear smokey phase does bring in the wallhangers too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

This stuff is like crack!!!


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

After a bad doctors visit, this is where it's at. No salami, no cheese, no crackers, etc,etc,etc.
Fiber, and as low carbs as I can find.=Boring


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Am I in the right thread? Wasn't sure if I should post here, or the zone 3 thread. This might be something for the ponder thread


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Skibum said:


> You need to hunt that power line.


I think I've put together a plan to do just that. There is a 2 mile long strip of trees running east/west that crosses the power line with the hayfield setting at the intersection. The bucks run that strip of trees scent checking the fields. I've set up a spot and I will be here around the clock.


redneckman said:


> Haven't had a deer sighting in about 4hrs. A flurry of shots in the last 10 minutes. Hunters must be heading in for lunch and moving a few deer around. I'll be out until dark. Brought a healthy hunter lunch of chocolate, cliff bar, peanuts, summer sausage, cheese, and crackers. Washed down with my remaining coffee or Gatorade.





TheLionsFan said:


> Good idea! Go get em'



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Great buck!!! Congrats RMH


----------



## MichMatt (Oct 24, 2008)

Nice buck RMH. 

County if you don't mind sharing.


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

U guys on diets?


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

RMH said:


>


Hey that looks like corkscrew


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Skibum said:


> You need to hunt that power line.


You need to stalk up to that power line and shoot that beast!


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

TheLionsFan said:


> U guys on diets?
> 
> View attachment 233740


Other than the sandwich it looks like you stole my nieces trick or treat bag.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

B


RMH said:


>


Beautiful buck Rich congrats!


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

RMH said:


>


Awesome buck RMH! Congrats, what the spread on that bad boy?


----------



## buktruk (Jan 15, 2004)

Congrats Rich!


----------



## M.Schmitz87 (Mar 12, 2013)

Nice one RMH!


----------



## HuronView (Oct 18, 2014)

RMH said:


>


Not sure what's more impressive: the buck, or the fact that you could restrain yourself from jumping out of your stand to see him up-close!

Great buck RMH!


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

RMH gets it done!

I'm back home.....some one drank all my coffee,ate the cheese, candybar and ring balagna.
Nothing left but starvation ration of a whole wheat roll.

Shooting all around close.
Met the hunters on the property next to me when they were after a buck hit earlier.
Great guys.

No sightings for me.
Tonight then!
G,luck ,be safe all.


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Very very nice buck RMH!


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

RMH said:


>


Finally you have something healthy to eat!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zig (Aug 5, 2009)

Terrible picture. I'll get more later. It's actually a 10 point. Not a monster, but I was quite happy with it. Bad pic because I took it really quickly (and was shaking) as 10 seconds after I shot it, a coyote came in right behind that deer on the same path. I shot it, hit it, then trailed the blood for about 100 yards before I lost it. Before I shot the deer I saw a badger. Crazy fun day.


----------



## bigal06 (Jul 11, 2010)

RMH said:


>


Great buck Rich, congrats!


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

I'm jealous of all of you. I started passing a kidney stone yesterday afternoon while up in a tree. First opener I've missed in 28 years. This sucks


----------



## NorthWoodsHunter (Feb 21, 2011)

Dad dropped one in his tracks this morning. His biggest to date. 
NW12


----------



## bbdd (Nov 26, 2013)

15 so far 3 bucks biggest broke 8,only in america ,on break trading stocks,ship an drys,going ballistic,glta


----------



## gilady (Nov 20, 2015)

Made my own seed catcher .... no deer since 10... did hear something in the thick stuff making some noise around 11.... that's it.


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Man all u guys and your nice buck pics and all I can post is a pic of my candy stash.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

TheLionsFan said:


> Man all u guys and your nice buck pics and all I can post is a pic of my candy stash.


You still have candy left??

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

TheLionsFan said:


> Man all u guys and your nice buck pics and all I can post is a pic of my candy stash.


lol right... my stash is almost cached out going to have to ration for the rest of the day


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Wife is coming back in an hour. Hope I can talk her in to bringing my a slurpee


----------



## lizajane (Jul 31, 2008)

Back at it. Coconut oil and deer Jerky for lunch.


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

Must be a dad day! My dad's biggest as well. Chasing a doe at 10:20. Pretty happy for him. He actually passed on a yearling 8 earlier. He's from the generation of no does and any legal buck, so he's come a long ways.


----------



## zig (Aug 5, 2009)

TheLionsFan said:


> Man all u guys and your nice buck pics and all I can post is a pic of my candy stash.


I've got a buck 14 of the last 15 years, and I'm not a fancy shmancy deer hunter. I scout the week before, I pick my spot, trim a little brush, and sit. My trick is this.... You have to start to nod off a little bit. When you think you've just about had it because you stayed up too late the night before drinking Bourbon and being giddy about the morning, they will come.


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

RMH said:


>


Congrats! That dude looks wide!


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

I am not out here to shoot deer, but to eat candy.


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

The opener was relatively quiet around here. Had the 8 I have been after at 60 yards with a nice clear shot, but I was not 100%. Spent that opportunity trying to verify. lol Maybe tonight. Good luck everyone!


----------



## zig (Aug 5, 2009)

I smell like things that are probably totally undesirable by any creatures standard other than my dogs, yet I don't want to shower yet, as it brings finality to the event. I love getting home to my dogs after a successful deer hunt. Weird.


----------



## NorthWoodsHunter (Feb 21, 2011)

Have not heard a shot since 945. Charlevoix co.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

CHASINEYES said:


> Congrats! That dude looks wide!


21 1/2 inside maybe even close to 21 3/4

A big THANK YOU to everyone!!!


----------



## mgarrett88 (Jan 17, 2007)

It must be a dad day. I don't know details but my dad got this around noon today. Fist time in many years I'm not with him to celebrate. I wish the other side wasn't broke. Details and more pictures later


----------



## drenthp (Jun 5, 2014)

My father in law got his biggest buck to date. He has been sitting in the same blind every opening day since he was 14!







not the greatest pic. This buck was chasing a doe around 10:45ish


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

TheLionsFan said:


> Wife is coming back in an hour. Hope I can talk her in to bringing my a slurpee


...I got my slurpee !


----------



## unclecbass (Sep 29, 2005)

RMH said:


>


Holy smokes!!!! Congratsonagreatbuck


----------



## gilady (Nov 20, 2015)

TheLionsFan said:


> ...I got my slurpee !



Blahahahahaha!! That's awesome. What a great wife!!


----------



## 00Buckshot69 (Dec 30, 2007)

Got in done in Van Buren county this am. Ol'#7 fell









Bucky


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

franky said:


> Pics or it's not true


Only have video, not sure Steve would approve.

Scored with the girlfriend, not a Deer.


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Got one of the big boys I had on camera all year.


----------



## Philhb42 (Jan 25, 2010)

Doe wouldn't quit stomping so now she's going in the back of my pickup


----------



## Riva (Aug 10, 2006)

Laid up with a foot infection. Can't hardly wear socks, let alone boots. 

Haven't been out 1 day this year and doesn't look good that I will.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Can honestly say this is by far the least amount of shooting I have ever heard on an opener. Unbelievable


----------



## Bowhunt (Jul 27, 2010)

Airoh said:


> View attachment 233781
> View attachment 233780
> Got one of the big boys I had on camera all year.


Wow, what a tank!! Nice work.


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh (Oct 16, 2005)

Everyone bought surpressors


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

Got a big doe, couldn't pass her up.


----------



## mrbeachtc (Oct 1, 2010)

Only Heard about 5 shots all day. Pretty quiet most of the day in Bay County.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Big doe down. 

Pics and story later. Thanks to God and for St. Hubert's intercessions.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

I missed out on a lot of snacks today, but ended up at the Lapeer buck pole. Got a free bowl of chilli.

I am in second place.......wish me luck.....ends at 8.


----------



## Jacobf (Nov 16, 2016)

Sat from 5 to 11 when i heard grunts and antlers rattling. Stalked out to the field it was coming from to find my cousin hunting on top of me when i was told i was going to be he only one hunting there...lovely start.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

An opening day doe, shot in Newaygo County a little before 5:00 p.m. She was coming in cautiously but steadily, not spooky, with a few other deer. There were no bucks in the group, so I picked the largest doe. The crosshairs were on her, and I squeezed the trigger in the first shooting window available. There was an orange muzzle flash, the Tikka barked, and the doe dropped where she stood. 

25 yard shot, 0 yard recovery. I was aiming for a heart shot, but with the short yardage the shot may have been a little higher, and gotten the brachial plexus. The deer seems to weigh around 150lbs, maybe a little more. Possibly a 3.5 yr old; I will take it the DNR check station and see what they say. She was very healthy. 

This is the third year I have hunted a leased parcel in Newaygo County. The landowners and I have developed a nice relationship in this time. In fact, we had a nice chat early this morning before I walked into the woods, that was a fun new thing. Their land is smallish but ideal habitat. Relatively thick everywhere, and lots of oaks. 

Weather this morning was foggy, and it cleared around noon. The sun came out briefly around 3:00 p.m. or so, which was nice. 

I'm very thankful for the opportunity to hunt and for this deer. Good luck to all!


----------



## canyard (Jan 10, 2010)

I think this weekend will be like opening day all over.i need help getting deer pushed around.less then twenty shots today in Glennie


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

1/2 left .... bumped to third.

Romeo and Julieta vintage is getting low.


----------



## caj33 (Jul 4, 2009)

Philhb42 said:


> Doe wouldn't quit stomping so now she's going in the back of my pickup





RMH said:


> 1/2 left .... bumped to third.
> 
> Romeo and Julieta vintage is getting low.


3rd? There must be some dandy's cause yours is a stud!!


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

Namrock said:


> Be on the line between Jackson & Calhoun counties without my partner 2morrow. Dad's taking his 9 yr old grandson (my nephew) out behind my brother in law's house for his 1st gun opener. Honest to Pete I'm hoping they get a shot at a buck more than myself. I know that kid won't sleep a wink 2night. Be safe & shoot straight my friends! (How long until Oct 1st?)


He did it!!! This is my nephew that was hunting with his grandpa & dad this morning. 6 point buck & the Happiest I've ever seen him


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Congrats to those who scored!
A great day for deer hunting.
Shots all around again.
Some kind of keep deer away force field around me today. Had the wind. No bait , but still.....shouldn' t need it where I'm at.....???
Enjoyed it but will wear winter gear next time out.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

RMH said:


> I missed out on a lot of snacks today, but ended up at the Lapeer buck pole. Got a free bowl of chilli.
> 
> I am in second place.......wish me luck.....ends at 8.


Free beer for everyone?


----------



## canyard (Jan 10, 2010)

kroppe said:


> View attachment 233804
> View attachment 233805
> 
> 
> ...


Lol what the hell are you trying to do to that deer?fold it up and put it in a suit case.lol so pretty


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Good luck Waif!


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Th


kroppe said:


> Good luck Waif!


Thank you! I might need a barber chair to see farther from.


----------



## The Doob (Mar 4, 2007)

TheLionsFan said:


> Not sure about everyone else, but I haven't seen any "rut" this year.


I saw a 6 point herding a doe like she was a sheep. Any direction she tried to run he would cut her off and drive her back to the grassy ditch they came from. Watched this for a couple hours before they disappeared into said ditch. They were too far away for a shot but it was entertaining


----------



## Yardman (Jan 23, 2013)

My daughter shot her first buck tonite. We saw a doe go flying by and I told her to be ready because I thought a buck was pushing her around. She got ready and sure enough he stepped out if the brush at about 80 yds. I mouth bleated to stop the deer and she put a perfect shot on him! I couldn't be prouder! What a great opener!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

After finishing traps the dog and I went to the park for a walk, then to the deck and got dinner.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Big ol pig doe



















She came in around 4 with another big doe. This one gave me broadside shot about 60 yards. Shot was a little high and she did a barrel roll, but impact shock spined her and got a high lung pass through. She got up and dragged her legs 40 yards and expired 20 yards from my blind in the weeds. Super happy as I think these are the best eaters. Yum!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

Here she is. I've had her on camera all summer with twins, and they came through, I hit her in the high shoulder area and broke it, it dropped her in her tracks, absolutely zero blood, I'm glad she went right down.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

RMH said:


> 1/2 left .... bumped to third.
> 
> Romeo and Julieta vintage is getting low.


Ended third


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

RMH said:


>


Duke! Congratulations. That bad boy was definitely part of the buckosphere. Chuck Norris would have passed him though.


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Only have video, not sure Steve would approve.
> 
> Scored with the girlfriend, not a Deer.


I think it will be ok as long as it's not Steve's girlfriend.


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

Airoh said:


> View attachment 233781
> View attachment 233780
> Got one of the big boys I had on camera all year.


Very nice.


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

Namrock said:


> He did it!!! This is my nephew that was hunting with his grandpa & dad this morning. 6 point buck & the Happiest I've ever seen him
> View attachment 233807


Grrrreat. Big back slap for the youngster.


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

Yardman said:


> My daughter shot her first buck tonite. We saw a doe go flying by and I told her to be ready because I thought a buck was pushing her around. She got ready and sure enough he stepped out if the brush at about 80 yds. I mouth bleated to stop the deer and she put a perfect shot on him! I couldn't be prouder! What a great opener!


Loving the pics of the kids successes. Good job Dad(s)!


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

FREEPOP said:


> After finishing traps the dog and I went to the park for a walk, then to the deck and got dinner.
> 
> View attachment 233813


 If we had snow you could have gone sledding too.


----------



## Tron322 (Oct 29, 2011)

Late to check in but was finally out at 0430 or so this afternoon. Had to work, heard one shot by skeg lake and torch river mouth while I was working.

Took an hour off to keep my opening day streak goin. Snuck out at four.

Got my spot i like in sleeping Bear sand dunes. Some spots were very busy, no one near me. but the spot has been bad and no one sits there.

Heard something odd with 30 minutes to go at about 520... I kept looking and finally saw a skunk moving my way. A first for me, never saw a skunk opening day.

20 minutes later I could not see great but knew shooting hours were over soon...the skunk moved closer and I left my blind just in time to hear a deer walking.

Too dark to see which end was which I froze and we hung out breathing loud at each other before it left.

Hopefully next year I get all day in the woods.


----------



## WillHunt4Food (Sep 25, 2007)

I was able to cross off a couple of firsts today. A group of 5 baldies came by about 7:25 this morning. I was able to get a shot on a doe at 35 yards with my new .44 Mag. Had to wait until dark to retrieve her, but I couldn't be happier. First deer I've ever shot on the opener.


----------



## buktruk (Jan 15, 2004)

RMH said:


> I missed out on a lot of snacks today, but ended up at the Lapeer buck pole. Got a free bowl of chilli.
> 
> I am in second place.......wish me luck.....ends at 8.


We usually go there every year but had to take my dog to help a friend track his deer tonight so we missed it.


----------



## LSCflatsman (Oct 31, 2007)

WillHunt4Food said:


> I was able to cross off a couple of firsts today. A group of 5 baldies came by about 7:25 this morning. I was able to get a shot on a doe at 35 yards with my new .44 Mag. Had to wait until dark to retrieve her, but I couldn't be happier. First deer I've ever shot on the opener.


Congrats on the pistol kill and nice shot placement!


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Jimbos said:


> Here she is. I've had her on camera all summer with twins, and they came through, I hit her in the high shoulder area and broke it, it dropped her in her tracks, absolutely zero blood, I'm glad she went right down.



Congrats Jimbos! Nice when they drop in their tracks, isn't it? I made a similar shot on my doe. Took out both shoulders and the shock must have killed it instantly.


----------



## zig (Aug 5, 2009)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Can honestly say this is by far the least amount of shooting I have ever heard on an opener. Unbelievable


I agree, by a long shot. Most years, where I hunt, it sounds like guerilla warfare. This year, I don't think I heard more than 6 shots. Crazy. But, I got mine, so who cares!!?


----------

